# "Particion para mi disco duro"

## karlyta

hola soy nueva en Gentoo Linux, vengo de archlinux. leyendo mucho este foro, antes de instalar gentoo me gustaria que me aconsejen las particiones que quiero plantear en mi HD de 250 gb

actualmente tengo la particion 200 del home, tengo mis datos en esa particion y no la quiero cambiar. Me sobran 30gb aprox para particionar los restos, estaba pensando asi:

Raiz / = 10 GB

src = 5 GB

portage = 1 GB

distfiles = 5 GB

var = No se cuanto, puede ser 2.

tmp = 5 GB

Resto para swap.

Muchas gracias!!!!

Salu2.

----------

## Arctic

 *karlyta wrote:*   

> hola soy nueva en Gentoo Linux, vengo de archlinux. leyendo mucho este foro, antes de instalar gentoo me gustaria que me aconsejen las particiones que quiero plantear en mi HD de 250 gb
> 
> actualmente tengo la particion 200 del home, tengo mis datos en esa particion y no la quiero cambiar. Me sobran 30gb aprox para particionar los restos, estaba pensando asi:
> 
> Raiz / = 10 GB
> ...

 

Depende el uso que le vayas a dar , escritorio o servidor, yo voi a opinar sobre el primero:

Yo esoi usando SSD , y la verdad lo unico que tengo separado es la de almacenamiento que tengo dentro de la /home y es un disco duro de gran capacidad , por lo que exceptuando esta estoi usando la clásica:

Una boot de 128M ,una swap de 512M (tengo 8 gigas de ram) y el resto / , se que con unas particiones logicas como las que planteas consiguiria un rendiiento mejor pero siempre se desperdicia espacio y al hablar de SSD (euro/giga) es un desperdicio.

Si usas un disco mecanico (parece ser tu caso y el mio hace poco) yo haria una distfiles mas pequeña, ya que salvo una instalacion nueva nunca vas a usar 5 gigas , la var con medio giga creo que es suficiente puedes darle 1 giga si cargas muchos servicios , la tmp igualmente la puedes recortar, en el manual de gentoo vienen algunas recomendaciones al respecto , para /var /usr  usaba reiserfs pero dado el poco mantenimiento de este en los kernel igual es desasconsejable.

Salu2

----------

## Yczo

Pues yo tuve que ampliar a 25 gigas el raiz. Si quieres compilar kde, openoffice y gimp...  necesitararás espacio para los temporales de compilación. He llenado el disco duro compilando un par de veces. Claro que seguro que hay gente que sabe mas que yo y saca el directorio de compilación a otra partición. Yo intenté meterlo en el home mediante enlaces simbólicos pero no me funcionó el sistema me dio problemas.

De todas formas limpia mi partición de basura y temporales de compilación, con todo lo que te dije mas los programas comunes de multimedia , estoy al 71% asi que tampoco creo que haya elegido yo mal sistema.  De swap tengo 2 gigas, pero teniendo de 4 a 8 gigas de ram, pienso que es innecesario.

Saludos

----------

## yio643

Hola amiga bienvenida, espacio de raiz es el que debes de considerar dependiendo del numero de aplicciones que vas instalar te dejo mi configuracion de particionamiento enun ssd para un uso  entorno de programacion y uso cotidiano

/ ->10 Gb

/boot -> 10 Mb

swap -> 1Gb

El boot debes de ver de que tamaño esta la imagen dell kernel si lo compilaras a mano te debe de pesar menos de 8 megas si usaras genkernel deja hasta 100 Mb ya que un kernel generico sule trae mas controladores. para discfiles no te recomiendo crear particion mejor dale mas espacio a raiz o crea una particion par tmp

----------

## Arctic

 *yio643 wrote:*   

> Hola amiga bienvenida, espacio de raiz es el que debes de considerar dependiendo del numero de aplicciones que vas instalar te dejo mi configuracion de particionamiento enun ssd para un uso  entorno de programacion y uso cotidiano
> 
> / ->10 Gb
> 
> /boot -> 10 Mb
> ...

 

Con 10 megas de /boot , como actualices de kernel y quieras dejar la imagen anterior a modo de backup .................................

----------

## yio643

 *Arctic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Con 10 megas de /boot , como actualices de kernel y quieras dejar la imagen anterior a modo de backup .................................

 

Realmente te caben hasta 4 imagenes del kernel amigo creo es mas que suficente siempre y cuando sepas depurar bien tu hardware en el kernel sino ni sikiera una te cabra, en ese cao deja de 50 a 100 mb

----------

## opotonil

Por si te vale de ejemplo este es el esquema de particionamiento que uso en mi portatil:

```

Mount Point             Size    Format

----------------------  -----   ---------------------------------------------------------

/boot                   32MB    mke2fs -T ext2 -L boot /dev/sda1

swap                    2GB     mkswap -L swap /dev/sda2 && swapon /dev/sda2

/                       16GB    mke2fs -T ext4 -L root /dev/sda3

/usr/portage            2GB     mke2fs -T ext2 -i 1024 -b 1024 -L portage /dev/vg/portage

/usr/portage/distfiles  4GB     mke2fs -T ext2 -L distfiles /dev/vg/distfiles

/usr/src                4GB     mke2fs -T ext2 -i 1024 -b 1024 -L src /dev/vg/src

/var                    4GB     mke2fs -T ext4 -L var /dev/vg/var

/var/tmp                2GB     mke2fs -T ext2 -L tmp /dev/vg/tmp

/home                   128GB   mke2fs -T ext4 -m 0 -L home /dev/vg/home

```

La swap esta sobredimensionada por temas de virtualizacion y /usr/portage tambien, ya que la uso para los overlays. En general la filosofia seguida es mejor dejar espacio de mas, intentando no pasarme, que quedarme corto.

Para que te hagas una idea del uso de cada una, en mi caso:

```

# df -h

S.ficheros               Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en

rootfs                      16G  3,2G   12G  22% /

/dev/root                   16G  3,2G   12G  22% /

tmpfs                     1002M  312K 1002M   1% /run

rc-svcdir                  1,0M  100K  924K  10% /lib64/rc/init.d

cgroup_root                 10M     0   10M   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

udev                        10M     0   10M   0% /dev

shm                       1002M     0 1002M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/mapper/vg-portage     1,6G  374M  1,1G  27% /usr/portage

/dev/mapper/vg-distfiles   4,0G  2,0G  1,9G  52% /usr/portage/distfiles

/dev/mapper/vg-src         3,1G  1,3G  1,6G  45% /usr/src

/dev/mapper/vg-var         4,0G  306M  3,5G   8% /var

/dev/mapper/vg-tmp         2,0G  460M  1,5G  24% /var/tmp

/dev/mapper/vg-home        128G   27G  102G  21% /home

```

Salu2.

----------

